
Interviewing while holding a job? - mtldev
I&#x27;m currently working a job at a startup and I&#x27;d like to interview with some companies in the area. I&#x27;m not necessarily ready to switch jobs, but would like to see what&#x27;s being offered and get some experience interviewing. Any advice on how to go about this without it interfering with my current position?
======
a3n
Have a phone interview during lunch. Come in early, leave early. Come in late,
leave late.

Go to something like a meetup relevant to your interests, meet people, see
where it leads.

~~~
loumf
And get your work done.

------
theGREENsuit
I've only had one instance where I was interviewing while unemployed. All
other times, I simply took a couple of hours off work and went off to the
interview. I usually would work a little bit extra in the days leading up to
the interview and not have to worry about not putting in my time. When I
interviewed last, both of my interviews were on a Friday. My former employer
had casual Fridays, so the only thing I had to put up with was changing
clothes once I was done with the interview. If I waited until I was unemployed
before interviewing, I would miss out on a lot of opportunities.

------
JSeymourATL
Hiring execs will completely understand your need to maintain the 'situation
normal' cover.

For in-person interviews, suggest meeting outside of typical business hours--
grab an early morning coffee or after 6pm; even Saturday morning interviews
are fine. You might be surprised just how flexible folks are.

I might add-- only pursue target opportunities you're seriously interested in.
Don't waste anyone's time trying to get 'interview experience'.

------
SQL2219
try and schedule Friday afternoon interviews and take half day off on
Friday(s). Makes it look like you are taking a long weekend.

~~~
mtldev
Thanks for the reply. My main concern is that my employer might be contacted,
and subsequently start taking actions to replace me. Is this something I
should be concerned about?

~~~
chrisbennet
You need to operate on the premise that every week might be your last -
especially at a startup.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
But you can't really operate that way. You have to operate as if there's
always going to be a reason to go to work, until there isn't. Otherwise how do
you motivate yourself?

~~~
chrisbennet
What I meant is that you should be prepared - save a little money aside, keep
your skills current, network with friends and keep tabs on the job market. In
other words, enjoy the cruise but know where the life boats are.

BTW, I love going to work. :-)

------
theaccordance
If you're looking for interview experience, a recruiting firm may be the best
bet. While they don't want you wasting their time either (they want to place
you so they can get their commission), there will be times when they'll simply
want additional candidates to give the illusion of choice for a company. It's
not necessarily jobs you wouldn't take, but rather jobs you'd prefer not to
take.

